# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Αυξητικά - Ανδρογόνα - Στεροειδή

## Polyneikos

Αυξητικά - Ανδρογόνα - Στεροειδή (Αασ )

Είναι λέξεις που συχνά πυκνά αναφέρονται στους αθλητικούς κύκλους, ότι χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον από πρωταθλητές, στα γυμναστήρια ο καθένας μας ακούει ιστορίες ή έχει κάποια δείγματα ή υποψίες ,στους ευρύτερους κύκλους μαζικών συζητήσεων και ενημέρωσης όπως τα ΜΜΕ προσπαθώντας να κατηγορήσουν ή να σπιλώσουν επιτυχίες αθλητών, ανησυχίες γονιών για τα παιδιά τους που θέλουν να κάνουν πρωταθλητισμό.
Φόβος προς το άγνωστο ίσως ,καθώς σε πολλούς αθλητές τίθεται κάποια στιγμή το δίλλημα στο αν είναι σωστή η χρήση ορισμένων ουσιών για την επίτευξη των στόχων τους καθως και σε τι βαθμο κινδυνευει η υγεία τους βραχυπρόθεσμα ή μακρυπρόθεσμα . 
Παράλληλα το μεγάλο πρόβλημα που θεωρούμε ότι είναι μείζων είναι η σύγχυση τους με τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής που όλοι οι αθλητές ,επαγγελματίες και ερασιτέχνες , χρησιμοποιούν μιας και η χρήση τους είναι επιβεβλημένη…

Πιστεύουμε ότι το  :bodybuilding.gr: ,ως ένα εγκυρο μεσο αθλητικης ενημερωσης φίλων του σιδερενιου αθλήματος, πρέπει να αποσαφηνίσει μερικές ουσίες και έννοιες που έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς και αναφέρονται από άτομα σχετικά και μη, καθως ο κάθε νέος αθλητής οφείλει να είναι ενημερωμένος πριν κάνει οποιαδήποτε ενεργεια και να ενημερώνεται από εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες και όχι από επιτήδειους,

*Τέλος στον πρόλογο αυτού του άρθρου πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε στον κάθε αθλούμενο ότι για την επίτευξη των αθλητικών μας στόχων, δεν είναι αναγκαία η χρήση κάποιας ουσίας ,ο αθλητισμός προσφέρει υγεία και ευεξία, αυτοί πρέπει να είναι οι πρωταρχικοί μας στόχοι..* 
*Η σωστή προπόνηση,η ισορροπημενη διατροφή και ο αθλητικος και υγιεινος τρόπος ζωής είναι οι οδηγοι για την επίτευξη των στόχων μας !!*

*Τhink before you act !!*


*Ποια είναι :*

Τα στεροειδή αναβολικά και άλλα φάρμακα που απασχολούν αρκετά τον αθλητικό χώρο τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες ,είναι χημικά φαρμακευτικά προϊόντα. Είναι φάρμακα κατασκευασμένα για ιατρική χρήση.
Διαχωρίζονται σε κάποιες κατηγορίες ανάλογα με την λόγους χρήσης τους και την δράση τους. 

Πρόκειται κυρίως για διεγερτικά (αμφεταμίνες, ψυχοδιεγερτικά κ.α.), ναρκωτικά φάρμακα (μεθαδόνη, ηρωίνη, μορφίνη, πρενορφίνη κ.α.), στεροειδή αναβολικά (συνθετικές εκδοχές τεστοστερόνης, ναδρολόνη κ.α.), ορμόνες (ανθρώπινη αυξητική ορμόνη hGH,ινσουλίνη) , ερυθροποιητίνη, διουρητικά (όπως ακεταζολαμίδη, σπιρονολακτόνη κ.α.), παράγοντες με οιστρογόνο δραστηριότητα, καλυπτικοί παράγοντες (ουσίες όπως οροί αύξησης πλάσματος που καλύπτουν την παρουσία στο δείγμα ούρων άλλων απαγορευμένων ουσιών). Προσφέρονται σε ταμπλέτες, κάψουλες και κυρίως σε ενέσιμες μορφές.


*Τι προσφέρουν:*

Αυτές οι φαρμακευτικές ουσίες είναι μεν χρήσιμες στην ιατρική για την αντιμετώπιση σοβαρών παθήσεων, με γνώμονα πάντα την κατάσταση του ασθενούς, αλλά μπορεί να γίνουν δηλητηριώδη όταν λαμβάνονται από υγιή άτομα. Ορισμένοι αθλητές-αθλήτριες διάφορων αθλημάτων τα χρησιμοποιούν γιατί αυξάνουν τον όγκο, την δύναμη του μυϊκού συστήματος, την αντοχή μειώνοντας την κόπωση, αυξάνουν την οξυγόνωση του αίματος, ανεβάζουν την αντοχή στον πόνο, μειώνουν τις φλεγμονές στα τραύματα, μειώνουν τον καρδιακό σφυγμό και την πίεση του αίματος, ηρεμούν και αντιμετωπίζουν την υπερδιέγερση του μυϊκού συστήματος.

*Γιατί φτιάχτηκαν :*

Κατασκευάστηκαν για να αντιμετωπίσουν ή έστω να βελτιώσουν διάφορες σοβαρές ή ανίατες ασθένειες , όπως η κληρονομική μυϊκή δυστροφία , κ.α.
Χρησιμοποιούνται από καρκινοπαθείς για την αύξηση του αιματοκρίτη, θεωρούνται σωτήρια για τους νεφροπαθείς διορθώνοντας την αναιμία, είναι απαραίτητα στον υποφυσιογενη νανισμό – δηλαδή σε παιδιά που δεν αναπτύσσονται κανονικά- και είναι χρήσιμα σε υπερτασικούς ή σε ασθενείς με οστεοπόρωση.

*Είναι ασφαλή η χρήση τους από υγιή άτομα;;* 

ΟΧΙ. Σε καμία περίπτωση. Έχουν όλα σοβαρές παρενέργειες, οι οποίες και αναφέρονται στο έντυπο της συσκευασίας τους.
Οι αυξητικές ορμόνες ευθύνονται για καρκινογεννέσεις ,ηπατίτιδα, μεγαλακρία, αύξηση των επιπέδων τριγλυκεριδίων και προδιάθεση για στεφανιαία νόσο, επίδραση στον μεταβολισμό του σακχάρου. 
Τα στεροειδή ευθύνονται για μεταβολή του σχήματος του προσώπου με προεξοχή του μετώπου, ακμή κυρίως στην πλάτη, μειωμένη ικανότητα αναπαραγωγής, ατροφία των όρχων, θρόμβωση του αίματος, με αποτέλεσμα καρδιακά και εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια.
Στις γυναίκες παρατηρείται αρρενοποίηση, με υπερτρίχωση, βαριά φωνή, και διακοπή της έμμηνου ρύσεως. 
Τα διεγερτικά προκαλούν πονοκεφάλους, καρδιακές αρρυθμίες, υπέρταση ή υπόταση, διάρροια, ναυτία, ανορεξία, άγχος, σπασμούς κλπ.

Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν μια εκτενέστερη αναφορά κάποιων ουσιών :




*Επίλογος* 

Με πολύ απλα λόγια προσπαθησαμε να ενημερωσουμε και να κατηγοριοποιησουμε καποιες ουσίες,χωρίς να μπερδεψουμε τους αναγνωστες με επιστημονικους όρους ....
Οι αρχαίοι ημων προγονοι πολύ σοφα λέγαν : "*Νους υγιής εν σώματι υγιεί".* 
Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  υποστηρίζωντας αυτη την ρήση προτείνει σε όλους να διαβασουν καλα αυτο το άρθρο και κατοπιν να σκεφτείτε τι έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία για τον καθένα μας , τι ψαχνουμε και τι αναζητουμε μεσα από μια αθλητικη δραστηριότητα .

*BODYBUILDING.GR ΤΕΑΜ*

----------


## Levrone

και κατι ακομη..

----------


## NASSER

Ειναι ενα πολυ καλο και κατανοητο αρθρο που οπως αναφερεται δεν προσδιοριζει με την επιστημονικους ορους, γιατι οι περισσοτεροι αρχικα ερχονται σε επαφη γνωριζοντας τις εμπορικες ονομασιες. :01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

απλο και κατανοητό, μπραβο Κώστα  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλο παιδια.χρειαζοτανε στο φορουμ ενα τετοιο αρθρο για να ξερει και ο πιο αρχαριος τις ουσιες και τις ιδιοτητες τους οπως και τις παρενεργειες τους.

----------


## savage

Παρα πολυ απλο κ κατανοητο το αρθρο,οπως ειπαν κ τα παιδια!Μπραβο σου!Ελπιζω να αποτρεψει ειδικα τα νεα παιδια απο τρελες (αν κ χλωμο το βλεπω)  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε Levrone για την επιστημονικη σου προσθηκη,πολύ καλο !!
Σκόπος του άρθρου είναι να ενημερωσει τον κόσμο για καποιες βασικες έννοιες,αν καποιος τωρα παρ΄ολα αυτα ενδιαφερεται και θελει να προχωρήσει καλο θα ήταν να το ψαξει και εκτενεστερα πριν παρει τις αποφάσεις του...
Σίγουρα καποιοι αποφασίζουν χωρίς να υπολογίζουν το κόστος,επαναπαυομενοι σε συμβουλες γνωστων τους ότι δεν θα συμβει κατι απλά καλο είναι να μην εθελοτυφλούμε..
Σε καμια των περιπτωσεων όμως δεν θελουμε να θεωρηθει αυτό το άρθρο "επίθεση" στα άτομα που κανουν χρήση αασ ή σκέφτονται να κανουν για πρωτη φορα...

----------


## Exci

Aπαραιτητο αρθρο  :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Ωραιος Κωστα  :01. Wink:

----------


## drago

να ρωτησω, τα αναβολικα τριτης γενιας τι ειναι???

στον τριανταφυλλοπουλο το ακουσα, οτι δλδ οι ξενοι ειχαν τετοια ενω οι δικοι μας επεζαν με παλαιοτερου τυπου ουσιες...

επισης, στα ΑΑΣ υπαρχει η εξεληξε και η π@π@ρολογια που υπαρχει στα συμπληρωματα? δλδ, βγαινουν συνεχεια καινουρα πραγματα που υποσχονται θαυματα η ειναι πιο σταθερα τα πραγματα?

----------


## NASSER

> να ρωτησω, τα αναβολικα τριτης γενιας τι ειναι???
> 
> στον τριανταφυλλοπουλο το ακουσα, οτι δλδ οι ξενοι ειχαν τετοια ενω οι δικοι μας επεζαν με παλαιοτερου τυπου ουσιες...
> 
> επισης, στα ΑΑΣ υπαρχει η εξεληξε και η π@π@ρολογια που υπαρχει στα συμπληρωματα? δλδ, βγαινουν συνεχεια καινουρα πραγματα που υποσχονται θαυματα η ειναι πιο σταθερα τα πραγματα?


Oλα τα φαρμακα ειναι χημικές ενώσεις. 
Παλια οταν σε πονουσε κατι σου ελεγε ο γιατρος παρε ασπιρίνη... στις μερες υπαρχουν περισσοτερες επιλογες. Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με αας. Τα αας που ειναι σε εξελιξη ειναι πιο συνθετα και εξυπηρερτουν αναλογα με το στοχο να ανεβασεις καποιο ορμονικο δεικτη. Αντιλαμβανεσαι πως με αυτη τη λογικη δεν μπορουν ολοι να παρουν τα ιδια και να εχουν τα ιδια αποτελεσματα. Αυτα με απλα λογια... Δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να κανουμε χημικές αναλύσεις καθως θα μοιάζει να μιλαμε με ξενη γλώσσα.  
Στο διαδυκτιο, οπου γινεται η ενημερωση και διαπραγματευση αγορων, μπορει οποιος θελει να μαθει τα παντα με λεπτομερεια. Φυσικα αυτο δεν ειναι μεσα στους στοχους του φορουμ  :01. Smile:

----------


## zarras

*Οδηγος 700 σελιδων ε**κ**δοση 2009 με ολες τις αναβολικες ουσιες, τι κανουν τι δεν κανουν καθως και τα side effects τους.*

*κατεβασμα*: http://rapidshare.com/files/353483868/Ana_09.rar

*Pass:* bb.gr

----------


## vAnY

:02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Αν κατσει καποιος ανιδεος σε διατροφη και χρονια προπονησης να διαβασει 700 να με φτυσεις.
Αρα δεν νομιζω να παραβιαζει κανονες  :08. Turtle:

----------


## zarras

dear vany, αν αυτο που ποσταρα παραβαινει τους κανονες του φορουμ, τοτε το ιδιο κανει και το ιδιο το θρεντ και η επισηναπτομενη εικονα που εχει βαλει ο πολυνεικος. 
Αν κατσει κανεις και διαβασει το 1ο part αυτουνου που εχω ανεβασει, και δεν τρεξει σαν ζωον στα υπολοιπα parts για να δει ποιο "φαρμακι" του ταιριαζει, αμφιβαλλω τα μαλα αν τελικα θα ψηθει να τα χρησιμοποιησει  :01. Wink: 
ο τυπος που το γραφει δεν παιζεται, εξηγει τα παντα για τα παντα, ειδικα οι πρωτες ενοτητες που περιγραφει τους μηχανισμους δρασης και και τα side effects ειναι ευαγγελιο.

----------


## Andrikos

> Ωραια 
> 
> ΑΡΑ συμφωνεις οτι η χρηση τους κανει κακο....σε τι διαφωνεις λοιπον απο ολους τους υπολοιπους?



Αν μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα κοινό τόπο σε αυτό που προσπαθείς να μου εκμαιεύσεις τόση ώρα   :01. Mr. Green:  , είναι αυτό που είπα και στο πρώτο μου ποστ, δηλαδή προφανώς και συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι καραμέλες. Διαφωνώ  ότι είναι ναρκωτικά επειδή έχουν επίδραση στο νευρικό σύστημα, όπως τόσες ουσίες έχουν επίδραση στο νευρικό σύστημα , από το φαγητό, μέχρι την καφεΐνη αλλά και δραστηριότητες όπως η γυμναστική, το να ακούς μουσική, κτλ κτλ.   Ότι έχει επίδραση στο νευρικό σύστημα δεν είναι ναρκωτικό. Εκτός και αν ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις και μία άλλη άποψη για το θέμα, που την βρίσκω αρκετά αντικειμενική και ισορροπημένη. Σου προτείνω γενικά όλα τα άρθρα από τον συγκεκριμένο.

Αυτά από μένα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις και μία άλλη άποψη για το θέμα, που την βρίσκω αρκετά αντικειμενική και ισορροπημένη. Σου προτείνω γενικά όλα τα άρθρα από τον συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> Αυτά από μένα.


σε γενικες γραμμες καλα τα λεει(τις πρωτες εισαγωγικες παραγραφους δε τις διαβασα) απλα εχει λιγο μπερδεμενη στο μυαλο του τη δραση των SERMs με τη δραση των AI's :01. Wink:

----------


## kleiza7

> Αν μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα κοινό τόπο σε αυτό που προσπαθείς να μου εκμαιεύσεις τόση ώρα   , είναι αυτό που είπα και στο πρώτο μου ποστ, δηλαδή προφανώς και συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι καραμέλες. Διαφωνώ  ότι είναι ναρκωτικά επειδή έχουν επίδραση στο νευρικό σύστημα, όπως τόσες ουσίες έχουν επίδραση στο νευρικό σύστημα , από το φαγητό, μέχρι την καφεΐνη αλλά και δραστηριότητες όπως η γυμναστική, το να ακούς μουσική, κτλ κτλ.   Ότι έχει επίδραση στο νευρικό σύστημα δεν είναι ναρκωτικό. Εκτός και αν ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι. 
> 
> Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις και μία άλλη άποψη για το θέμα, που την βρίσκω αρκετά αντικειμενική και ισορροπημένη. Σου προτείνω γενικά όλα τα άρθρα από τον συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> Αυτά από μένα.


Το αρθρο που μου προτεινες το διαβασα ολο, και μπορω να πω οτι συμφωνω. Ειχε ωραιο τροπο γραφης και αρκετο υλικο...... θα σου που διαφωνω ομως.....απο τη μια ο τυπος ξεκιναει κανοντας χαβαλε  με τα στερεοτυπα.....................και λεει με χιουμορ παντα...... 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

 "Ουδέποτε έμαθες παραπάνω για αυτά τα “αναβολικά” και το “doping“, μονάχα σαν καλό παιδί “που δεν κάνει τέτοια” *υιοθέτησες και επαναλαμβάνεις κλασικά στερεότυπα* για αυτά και τους χρήστες τους:* αν τα πάρεις θα βγάλεις βυζιά*, “είναι τα ναρκωτικά του αθλητισμού”, θα σου κάνουν κακό, “δεν είναι σωστό να τα παίρνεις”, “θα μικρύνει το πουλί σου”, “τους μποντυμπιλντεράδες δεν τους κόβει πολύ” κτλ. Τα πίστεψες, εξάλλου ποιος ο λόγος να σου πούνε ψέματα, “αν ήταν καλά θα επιτρέπονταν” στον αθλητισμό!  Ήρθε η ώρα να ξυπνήσεις: η “αλήθεια” για αυτά δεν είναι τόσο “απόλυτη” όσο θα σε βόλευε να πιστεύεις, μέρος τους είναι “μύθος” αλλά όπως κάθε μύθος έχει βάση στην πραγματικότητα!
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Ηρθε η ωρα *να ξυπνησεις* μεν.......αλλα οπως καθε μυθος *εχει βαση στην πραγματικοτητα* δε........ΠΟΛΥ διπλωματικο.....

Στο υπολοιπο κειμενο ΔΕΝ υπαρχει σημειο που να παιρνει θεση ΥΠΕΡ της χρησης ακομα και υπο προυποθεσεις...καποια μαλιστα απο τα.......ΣΤΕΡΕΟΤΥΠΑ που χιουμοριστικα χλευαζει τα αναφερει σαν ΥΠΑΡΚΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ! 

π.χ 
*"...........Το παραπάνω είναι αρκετά συνήθης παρενέργεια που μπορεί να προκαλέσει σεξουαλική ανικανότητα, ολιγοσπερμία, συρρίκνωση των όρχεων και άλλα ευτράπελα που αποτελούν τραγική ειρωνία για… όσους θεωρούν ένα σώμα με υπερμεγέθεις μύες “δείγμα ανδρισμού”"* 

*"............Μια άλλη παρενέργεια είναι η γυναικομαστία, γνωστή και ως “bitch titties” όπου… η επιτομή του ανδρισμού συνεχίζεται: όταν έλεγες πως είσαι πολύ άνδρας διότι σου αρέσει τρο-με-ρά το γυναικείο στήθος, δεν εννοούσες πως σου αρέσει πάνω σου! "* 


 Α*πό τις σοβαρότερες παρενέργεις που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν οι παραπάνω ουσίες είναι η δημιουργία καρκίνου, δεδομένου του ότι εμποδίζουν την απόπτωση των κυττάρων* 

Το μονο που ΕΜΕΙΝΕ να διαφωνησει κανεις ειναι να πρεπει να θεωρουνται  ναρκωτικα η οχι.....Ειναι δεν ειναι δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια. εγω ετσι το βλεπω. Στην ονομασια θα κολλησουμε?
Και στο αν ειναι ΚΑΚΑ ή ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΑ???Και δεν μιλαω για το ηθικο και πιπες μπλε, ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει με το σωμα του δικο του ειναι αυτο ελειπε να επιβαλουμε τισ αποψεις μας. καθαρα απο το θεμα της ΥΓΕΙΑΣ το λεω....
Μου φαινεται ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΦΑΤΙΚΟ ομως να ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ καποιος αθλητης ασχετα με το αθλημα που κανει, ν ακανει διατροφες, να προσεχει να τον ενοχλει το τσιγαρο αλλα να γινεται πειραματοζωο... Τελικα τι ειναι αθλητισμος? *Η αποδοση* αυτη καθ'αυτη? Η ενα συνολο πραγματων που εξ ορισμου εμπεριεχει και το στοιχειο ΥΓΕΙΑ!?

----------


## Rourke

Ο κύκλος των ατελείωτων ιντερνετικών σεντονοποστς καπελομάτων. :03. Clap: 

Εγώ πείρα και δεν έπαθα τίποτα. Ένας άλλος πείρε και έπαθε. Εγώ δεν πείρα αλλά διάβασα. Εγώ δεν πείρα επειδή διάβασα. Εγώ πείρα και διάβασα και δεν έπαθα τίποτα . Ένας άλλος διάβασε και πείρε και έπαθε. Άντε βγάλε άκρη... :08. Turtle:

----------


## gas

παιδια πριν 4 εβδομαδες περιπου στο γυμναστιριο που πηγενο ενα παιδι που μιλαγαμε μου εδωσε ενα φαρμακο το οποιο μου ειπε ειναι συμπληρωμα,μου εδωσε λοιπον 20 blister των 10 και πανω γραφει ************* ειδη εχω παρει τα 16blister.επειδη εκανα ερευνα στο internet βρηκα οτι αυτη η ουσια ειναι το* ********* και διαβασα οτι εφοσον εχει γινει θεραπεια θελει και αποθεραπεια γιατι υπαρχει κυνδινος για αναπτηξη γυνεκομαστειας συγγνωμη αν παραβενω τους κανονες του φορουμ αλλα τωρα τι κανω;(φυσηκα το εχω σταματιση)Συμβουλευτεμε τι να κανω 

Επεισης διαβασα οτι φερνει γυνεκομαστια αν περνεις 30mg την μερα πραγμα που εκανα  :01. Sad:  δεν εχω βεβαια κανα συμπτωμα ακομα, αλλα φοβαμαι αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει.

----------


## poison1

ωραιος... πρωτα το πηρες και μετα εψαξες τι ειναι?????
ποσο χρονων εισαι ρε ψηλε??? και για ποσο καιρο το πηρες????

----------


## beefmeup

αρχοντα μου αρχικα δεν κανουμε αναφορες τετοιου τυπου σε φαρμακα..μονο στην χημικη.
κατα δευτερον να ξερεις παντα πως,ο,τι δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι δεν το βαζουμε στο στομα μας..
το λιγοτερο ειναι ανευθυνο,το περισοτερο ηλιθιο.
αυτο που πηρες ειναι κανονικο ποσιμο αας,κ εχει φυσικα παρενεργειες κ ειδικα αν δεν ξερεις τι κανεις..
σαφως κ* δεν ειναι συμπληρωμα* κ αυτος που στο δωσε θελει πολλα κιλα μαπες..πες του να περασει απο δω μια..
η δοση που πηρες ειναι μεγαλη σχετικα για πρωταρη,αλλα περισοτερα απο εδω δεν μπορω να σου πω..
μιας κ την εκανες την μαλακια στειλε μου ενα πμ με δοσεις κ διαρκεια που το πηρες να δουμε τι γινεται κ τι μπορεις να κανεις..

----------


## ROMAIOS

> Ας μη θεωρηθει σπαμ το παρακατω μηνυμα αλλα ISIS ρε φιλε σε εχω παρακολουθησει και σε αλλα θεματα και μιλας ΠΑΝΤΑ πολυ σωστα και ωριμα.... και αλλα αρκετα παιδια δεν λεω. αλλα εχεις και τις γνωσεις και φιλε εισαι ωραιος. Τι υπερασπιζονται τα παιδια που βγαζουν τα ΑΑΣ σχεδον "αθωα" δεν καταλαβαινω 
> στο βωμο του χτισιματος μη θυσιαζουμε την παρτυ μας..... αυτο εγω λεω.
> το αν η υγεια μου ψυχικη και σωματικη ειναι ΠΑΝΒ ΑΠΌΛΑ ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη. Αλλος γουσταρει με τα αποτελεσματα και τα ΟΥΑΟΥ που ακουει ΑΜΕΣΑ και ψηνεται...ΟΚ δεκτο.....δεν ειμαι φασιστας να θεωρω το δικο μου σωστο και "πρεπον"
> Ομως πραγματικα σε καποια πραγματα ΑΠΟΡΩ πως δεν ειμαστε αντικειμενικοι οι ανθρωποι. 
> 
> ΕΧΩ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ. ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 5-6 ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ. ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ....
> 
> Και επειδη εγινε κουβεντα....ειτε σε εθιζει κατι ψυχολογικα ειτε σωματικα να ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ 
> ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ Ο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΕΘΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΗΔΗΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ.........ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΑΡΜΠΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ "ειναι στον ανθρωπο" ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΖΟΓΑΔΟΡΟΣ ΑΛΟΓΟΜΟΥΡΗΣ , ΑΛΛΑ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ Η ΒΑΛΙΤΣΑ
> ...




!!!!!!!! "ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΑΡΜΠΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ....." !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ήμαρτον κύριε!!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα...πέθανα στο γέλιο..!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :01. Cool:

----------


## ROMAIOS

> Το ωραίο με εμάς τους Έλληνες ή έστω με αρκετούς από εμάς τους Έλληνες είναι ότι ποτέ δε μας αρέσει να μην έχουμε δίκιο ή να παρατίθεται κάτι που τυχόν ανατρέπει , όσα θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε.
> 
> Ξεκίνησε μία διαφωνία για το αν οι αναβολικές ουσίες προκαλούν αλλαγές στη χημεία του εγκεφάλου και αν προκαλούν εξάρτηση και εθισμό. Παρατίθενται χωρία από ένα σύγγραμμα με κάποια πορίσματα , το οποίο δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και ευαγγέλιο ούτε όμως ότι είναι λανθασμένο , δεδομένου ότι δε το έγραψε ένας χομπίστας. 
> Αντί , όσοι από εσάς διαφωνείτε , να παραθέσετε κάτι άλλο είτε μία ολοκληρωμένη κατά το δυνατό έρευνα είτε αποσπασματα από ένα σχετικό σύγγραμμα , αρχίζει : *ο ένας* να αποκαλεί άχρηστο το βίβλιο χωρίς να παραθέτει κάποια άλλα πορίσματα που αντικρούουν όσα παρατέθησαν , ενώ όταν δε παρατίθεται τίποτα , το μόνο που ξέρει να ζητά είναι *"βιβλιογραφία;" "βιβιλογραφία έχεις;".*
> *Άλλος* θέλει να του πουν πότε εμφανίζονται οι παρενέργειες λες και υπάρχει μία μόνο αναβολική και ανδρογόνος ουσία ή μόνο ένας συνδυασμός ουσιών και δοσολογιών και να του πουν αυτοί που παίρνουν και όχι αυτοί που διαβάζουν , λες και υπάρχει περίπτωση όσοι χρησιμοποιούν να το παραδεχθούν δημόσια σε *τομέα ελληνικού φόρουμ που είναι προσιτό για όλους , μέλη και μη και να του δώσουν οδηγίες χρήσης*.
> *Άλλος* , όπως εσύ φίλε μου , επιλέγεις να ειρωνεύεσαι , προφανώς διότι δε σε ευχαριστούν όσα παρατέθησαν , εκτός και αν ελπίζεις να ακούσεις "ευχολόγια και να αρχίσουν να κατεβαίνουν τα ευαγγέλια".
> 
> Δεδομένου όμως ότι πρόκειται για φάρμακα , όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνετε εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με *φαρμακοκινητική και φαρμακοδυναμική , με τους μηχανισμούς δράσης αυτών των φαρμάκων που είναι οι αναβολικές και ανδρογόνες ορμόνες και με όλες τις φυσιοχημικές και βιοχημικές μεταβολές που παρατηρούνται κατά την αντίδραση των φαρμάκων αυτών , οπότε δε πρόκειται για προσωπικές απόψεις και διαφωνίες του τύπου* : Μόνο 30 γρ πρωτεΐνης ή μόνο 50 κ.ο.κ μπορεί να απορροφήσει ο οργανισμός , όπου εκεί το τοπίο είναι ασαφές ή έστω υπάρχουν πολλές αμφισβητήσιμες απόψεις και πολλές μεταβλητές αλλά και παράμετροι.
> 
> ...


 Εξαιρετικό πόστ....με βρίσκεις σε ενα συντριπτικό ποσοστό σύμφωνο...ειδικά ως προς το χωρίο που αναφέρεσαι στο ζήτημα της νοοτροπίας των ατόμων....ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΙΛΩΝΤΑΣ....  :01. Wink:

----------


## Αντωνης

> Και επειδη εγινε κουβεντα....ειτε σε εθιζει κατι ψυχολογικα ειτε σωματικα να ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ


Που ηταν κρυμμενο αυτο το διαμαντακι?

Αρα απο σωματικη εξαρτηση ποινικοποιουμε απευθειας καθε ειδος τσιγαρου,αλκοολουχου ποτου κ.ο.κ.Απο ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση παλι,μπορουμε να ποινικοποιησουμε και το Ιντερνετ,αλλα κυριοτερα την γυμναστικη καθ οτι προκαλει απιστευτο ψυχικο εθισμο(no irony here,these are facts,και ειδικα οσον αφορα την γυμναστικη)

Και μιας και το φορουμ προωθει αυτην την ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση,μπορουμε να απαιτησουμε το κλεισιμο του,και τον εγκλεισμο των διαχειριστων στην ψειρου(φανταζομαι κ τον Devil πισω απ τα σιδερα...απο σεριφης θα γινει Νταλτον :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## vaggan

> Που ηταν κρυμμενο αυτο το διαμαντακι?
> 
> Αρα απο σωματικη εξαρτηση ποινικοποιουμε απευθειας καθε ειδος τσιγαρου,αλκοολουχου ποτου κ.ο.κ.Απο ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση παλι,μπορουμε να ποινικοποιησουμε και το Ιντερνετ,αλλα κυριοτερα την γυμναστικη καθ οτι προκαλει απιστευτο ψυχικο εθισμο(no irony here,these are facts,και ειδικα οσον αφορα την γυμναστικη)
> 
> Και μιας και το φορουμ προωθει αυτην την ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση,μπορουμε να απαιτησουμε το κλεισιμο του,και τον εγκλεισμο των διαχειριστων στην ψειρου(φανταζομαι κ τον Devil πισω απ τα σιδερα...απο σεριφης θα γινει Νταλτον)


+100000000000000000000000000 :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## morbit_killer

> παιδια πριν 4 εβδομαδες περιπου στο γυμναστιριο που πηγενο ενα παιδι που μιλαγαμε μου εδωσε ενα φαρμακο το οποιο μου ειπε ειναι συμπληρωμα,μου εδωσε λοιπον 20 blister των 10 και πανω γραφει ************* ειδη εχω παρει τα 16blister.επειδη εκανα ερευνα στο internet βρηκα οτι αυτη η ουσια ειναι το* ********* και διαβασα οτι εφοσον εχει γινει θεραπεια θελει και αποθεραπεια γιατι υπαρχει κυνδινος για αναπτηξη γυνεκομαστειας συγγνωμη αν παραβενω τους κανονες του φορουμ αλλα τωρα τι κανω;(φυσηκα το εχω σταματιση)Συμβουλευτεμε τι να κανω 
> 
> Επεισης διαβασα οτι φερνει γυνεκομαστια αν περνεις 30mg την μερα πραγμα που εκανα  δεν εχω βεβαια κανα συμπτωμα ακομα, αλλα φοβαμαι αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει.


θα πάρεις*********** το οποίο δεν θεωρείται στεροειδές , αλλά αντιγυναικολογικό παραπάνω πληροφορίες δεν μπορώ να δώσω  :01. Wink: 

****δεν κανουμε αναφορες σε φαρμακα τετοιου τυπου****

----------


## Keirox

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τον Αντρίκος. Ότι ένας απο τους κύριους λόγους εθισμού είναι το εξωτερικό περιβάλον κυρίος (ότι όλοι λένε καλά λόγια για το σώμα σου, ότι είσαι ο πιο δυνατός στο gym, etc). Εγώ προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ τίποτα, αλλα γυμνάζομε σε χώρο που το 90+% χρησιμοποιή διάφορα αναβολικά, φάρμακα, ορμόνες etc και  πραγματικά αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιεί ό χομπίστας gear (για πάρα πολούς λόγους και όχί μόνο για τα side effects).

Βέβαια άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνεις οποιοδήποτε άθλημα (απο τρέξιμο, ποδόσφαιρο μέχρι Άρση βαρών, bodybuilding, powerlifting) σε τοπ amateur ή προ επίπεδο τότε αλάζει το πράγμα.. γιατι απλά δεν μπορείς να αγωνιστείς διαφορετικά.. *ΌΛΟΙ* πέρνουν κάτι..

----------


## ελμερ

> Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τον Αντρίκος. Ότι ένας απο τους κύριους λόγους εθισμού είναι το εξωτερικό περιβάλον κυρίος (ότι όλοι λένε καλά λόγια για το σώμα σου, ότι είσαι ο πιο δυνατός στο gym, etc). Εγώ προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ τίποτα, αλλα γυμνάζομε σε χώρο που το 90+% χρησιμοποιή διάφορα αναβολικά, φάρμακα, ορμόνες etc και  πραγματικά αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιεί ό χομπίστας gear (για πάρα πολούς λόγους και όχί μόνο για τα side effects).
> 
> Βέβαια άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνεις οποιοδήποτε άθλημα (απο τρέξιμο, ποδόσφαιρο μέχρι Άρση βαρών, bodybuilding, powerlifting) σε τοπ amateur ή προ επίπεδο τότε αλάζει το πράγμα.. γιατι απλά δεν μπορείς να αγωνιστείς διαφορετικά.. *ΌΛΟΙ* πέρνουν κάτι..


Συμφωνω 100% μαζι σου!!!!!αυτη ειναι και η δικη μου γνωμη... :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τον Αντρίκος. Ότι ένας απο τους κύριους λόγους εθισμού είναι το εξωτερικό περιβάλον κυρίος (ότι όλοι λένε καλά λόγια για το σώμα σου, ότι είσαι ο πιο δυνατός στο gym, etc). Εγώ προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ τίποτα, αλλα γυμνάζομε σε χώρο που το 90+% χρησιμοποιή διάφορα αναβολικά, φάρμακα, ορμόνες etc και  πραγματικά αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιεί ό χομπίστας gear (για πάρα πολούς λόγους και όχί μόνο για τα side effects).
> 
> Βέβαια άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνεις οποιοδήποτε άθλημα (απο τρέξιμο, ποδόσφαιρο μέχρι Άρση βαρών, bodybuilding, powerlifting) σε τοπ amateur ή προ επίπεδο τότε αλάζει το πράγμα.. γιατι απλά δεν μπορείς να αγωνιστείς διαφορετικά.. *ΌΛΟΙ* πέρνουν κάτι..


+1000000000000000000000000000000 :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dimitrios

> Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τον Αντρίκος. Ότι ένας απο τους κύριους λόγους εθισμού είναι το εξωτερικό περιβάλον κυρίος (ότι όλοι λένε καλά λόγια για το σώμα σου, ότι είσαι ο πιο δυνατός στο gym, etc). Εγώ προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ τίποτα, αλλα γυμνάζομε σε χώρο που το 90+% χρησιμοποιή διάφορα αναβολικά, φάρμακα, ορμόνες etc και  πραγματικά αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιεί ό χομπίστας gear (για πάρα πολούς λόγους και όχί μόνο για τα side effects).
> 
> Βέβαια άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνεις οποιοδήποτε άθλημα (απο τρέξιμο, ποδόσφαιρο μέχρι Άρση βαρών, bodybuilding, powerlifting) σε τοπ amateur ή προ επίπεδο τότε αλάζει το πράγμα.. γιατι απλά δεν μπορείς να αγωνιστείς διαφορετικά.. *ΌΛΟΙ* πέρνουν κάτι..


Μια πικρή αλλά μεγάλη δυστυχώς αλήθεια...

----------


## kleiza7

τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ρε παιδια πως λειτουργει ο χομπιστας . γιατι νομιζω οτι το 99% του φορουμ σε αυτη την κατηγορια υπαγεται. εχει εναν σκοπο/*στοχο* για το σωμα του(παντα "διασκεδαζοντας" με την πορεια προς την επιτευξη του και κοιτωντας οπως ειναι φυσιολογικο παντα για το καλυτερο...) *Η'* λειτουργει ανταγωνιστικα και μονο? να εχει δηλαδη καλυτερο σωμα απο τον διπλανο του. στο γυμναστηριο. στην παραλια. στην καφετερια.στη δουλεια. και ειναι διατεθειμενος να κανει αν οχι τα παντα, *πολλα* ωστε να καταφερει να τους ξεπερασει...

για τον χομπιστα παντα... 
εκεινον που γυμναζεται και χτιζει το σωμα του για ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ παντα μιλαω... γιατι σε αυτους ανηκω κι εγω. 

και φυσικα αν φτασει η κουβεντα στο οτι "ο καθενας ειναι ενηλικος και κρινει για τον εαυτο του" και "τι με νοιαζει εμενα" ...τοτε παω πασο... απλα κουβεντα να γινεται... για εμενα αυτη η ευκολη προσβαση που εχει ολος ο κοσμος απο το σχολειο ακομα στα Α-Α-Σ μπορει να αναχθει σε θεμα κοινωνιολογικου ενδιαφεροντος. ευκολα....

----------


## vaggan

> τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ρε παιδια πως λειτουργει ο χομπιστας . γιατι νομιζω οτι το 99% του φορουμ σε αυτη την κατηγορια υπαγεται. εχει εναν σκοπο/*στοχο* για το σωμα του(παντα "διασκεδαζοντας" με την πορεια προς την επιτευξη του και κοιτωντας οπως ειναι φυσιολογικο παντα για το καλυτερο...) *Η'* λειτουργει ανταγωνιστικα και μονο? να εχει δηλαδη καλυτερο σωμα απο τον διπλανο του. στο γυμναστηριο. στην παραλια. στην καφετερια.στη δουλεια. και ειναι διατεθειμενος να κανει αν οχι τα παντα, *πολλα* ωστε να καταφερει να τους ξεπερασει...
> 
> για τον χομπιστα παντα... 
> εκεινον που γυμναζεται και χτιζει το σωμα του για ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ παντα μιλαω... γιατι σε αυτους ανηκω κι εγω. 
> 
> και φυσικα αν φτασει η κουβεντα στο οτι "ο καθενας ειναι ενηλικος και κρινει για τον εαυτο του" και "τι με νοιαζει εμενα" ...τοτε παω πασο... απλα κουβεντα να γινεται... για εμενα αυτη η ευκολη προσβαση που εχει ολος ο κοσμος απο το σχολειο ακομα στα Α-Α-Σ μπορει να αναχθει σε θεμα κοινωνιολογικου ενδιαφεροντος. ευκολα....


εγω πιστευω φιλε οτι αυτο εξαρτατε απο την ιδιοσυγκρασια και τον χαρακτηρα του καθενος θελει παντως αρκετη αποφασιστηκοτητα σημερα να μηνεις μακρια.τα στεροειδη πλεον ειναι mainstream.δεν τα χρησιμοποιουν μονο στο μποντυμπιλντινγκ αυτοι που θελουν να φτιαξουν μια σεβαστη ποσοτητα μυων οπως γινοταν την δεκαετια του 80 και του 90 σημερα τα χρησιμοποιουν ανθρωποι οι οποιοι απλα και μονο θελουν μια καλλιγραμμη σιλουετα.πιστευω πως το ιντερνετ επαιξε καταλυτικο ρολο στην αθρωα εξαπλωση τους.

----------


## Mcstefan7

Σε άλλο φοουμ που έχω δικαίομα να μω στην κατηγορια χημιή υποστήριξη και είδα λίγο τι παίζει απλα ειμαι πολυ κατα και με αυτα που είδα δν ξέρω καν πως μπορούν αλλοι και τα πέρνουν.Να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι απο πριν είμουν κατα.Δεν νομίζω οτι αξίζει να θυσάσεις την υγεία σ για το σώμα....Ετσι κι αλλιώς για χόμπι τ κάνουμε...Σώμα φτιάχνεις και νατουράλ!! (Μέχρι ενα σημείο)

----------


## worfel

κοιταξτε παιδια. εξαρτάται απο το κάθε σώμα. τι εννοώ.

εγω πχ εχω σχετικα καλα γεννετικα. εχω βάλει σε 2 χρονια που ασχολουμαι σχετικά αρκετούς μυες. ενας αλλος, τελειος "κοκαλιάρης" ή το άλλο άκρο, ένας πολύ χοντρός με χαλια γεννετικα μπορει να ασχολουνται 5 χρονια και να μην εχουν καταφερει τα μισα απο αυτα που καταφερα εγω. αυτά τα άτομα δεν θέλουν και πολύ για να πεσουν στο τρυπάκι των αναβολικών. θα κανουν απεγνωσμενα οτι περναει απο το χερι τους για να δουν αποτελεσματα.

----------


## kleiza7

> κοιταξτε παιδια. εξαρτάται απο το κάθε σώμα. τι εννοώ.
> 
> εγω πχ εχω σχετικα καλα γεννετικα. εχω βάλει σε 2 χρονια που ασχολουμαι σχετικά αρκετούς μυες. ενας αλλος, τελειος "κοκαλιάρης" ή το άλλο άκρο, ένας πολύ χοντρός με χαλια γεννετικα μπορει να ασχολουνται 5 χρονια και να μην εχουν καταφερει τα μισα απο αυτα που καταφερα εγω. αυτά τα άτομα δεν θέλουν και πολύ για να πεσουν στο τρυπάκι των αναβολικών. θα κανουν απεγνωσμενα οτι περναει απο το χερι τους για να δουν αποτελεσματα.


συμφωνω με αυτο που λες.. απο μεσα μας ξεκιναει η καθε ενεργεια που κανουμε σαν ανθρωποι και οι επιλογες μας. απο το χρωμα της μπλουζας που θα διαλεξεις μεχρι το αν θα στραφεις στα αναβολικα και για ποιους σκοπους ειναι θεμα επιλογων. 
αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι φυσικα σωστο για τα αδυνατα και μη χαρισματικα γεννετικα ατομα(για το bodybuilding παντα). αλλα εχει και μια συνεχεια. 

για παραδειγμα ενας ανθρωπος σαν εσενα που οντως "το εχει" το θεμα..δεν μπορει να πει "σκεψου αν παρω και φαρμακο που θα φτασω" ? μπορει...και καποιος το εχει πει

θελω να πω οτι ειναι καθαρα θεμα προσωπικης επιλογης. 

καποιος ζει ευτυχισμενος σε ενα αδυνατο σωμα, καποιος δυστυχισμενος σε ενα ...παχουλο... και ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΩΣ. σε καποιους αρεσει περισσοτερο ή 50-50 η διαδικασια-αποτελεσμα του χτισιματος σωματος, αλλοι το κανουν ΜΟΝΟ για το αποτελεσμα. για την εικονα τους. 
καποιοι δεν ειναι ΠΟΤΕ ικανοποιημενοι με την εμφανιση τους και μιλωντας για ΜΗ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ και ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ _ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ_ αυτοι ειναι που θα στραφουν σε αυτα τα σκευασματα...

μια ρεαλιστικη απαντηση ειχε δωσει σε μια τετοια ερωτηση ο Μike Zabidis αν δεν κανω λαθος. με την οποια συμφωνω... επαναλαμβανω, ρεαλιστικη και αληθινη για το τι επικρατει. 
μεσες ακρες ειχε πει οτι δεν συμφωνει που βλεπει γυρω του κοσμο να κανει χρηση τετοιου ειδους σκευασματων και ειδικα για _λαθος σκοπους_.... 

στην τελευταια φραση κρυβεται και το ρεαλιστικο που αναφερω.. υπηρχαν υπαρχουν θα υπαρχουν . 
για καποιο λογο ομως προβαλονται στο πολυ χαλαρο ως mainstream που σωστα ειπε και το παλικαρι παραπανω...  και τα χρησιμοποει ο καθενας αναλογως με τα κοληματα του.

----------


## vaggan

> κοιταξτε παιδια. εξαρτάται απο το κάθε σώμα. τι εννοώ.
> 
> εγω πχ εχω σχετικα καλα γεννετικα. εχω βάλει σε 2 χρονια που ασχολουμαι σχετικά αρκετούς μυες. ενας αλλος, τελειος "κοκαλιάρης" ή το άλλο άκρο, ένας πολύ χοντρός με χαλια γεννετικα μπορει να ασχολουνται 5 χρονια και να μην εχουν καταφερει τα μισα απο αυτα που καταφερα εγω. αυτά τα άτομα δεν θέλουν και πολύ για να πεσουν στο τρυπάκι των αναβολικών. θα κανουν απεγνωσμενα οτι περναει απο το χερι τους για να δουν αποτελεσματα.


διαφωνω δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι θεμα γεννετικων.τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες που εχει να παρει καποιος με ασχημη γεννετικη εχει και αυτος με καλη γεννετικη,γιατι βλεπει οτι το σωμα του τραβαει και μπαινει στο τρυπακι να σκεφτεται "και που να βαλω φαρμακο πραγματικα θα πεταω"απλα αυτοι που εχουν καλη γεννετικη ειναι σαφως λιγοτεροι απο αυτους που εχουν μετρια η κακη γεννετικη :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## murder

> παιδια πριν 4 εβδομαδες περιπου στο γυμναστιριο που πηγενο ενα παιδι που μιλαγαμε μου εδωσε ενα φαρμακο το οποιο μου ειπε ειναι συμπληρωμα,μου εδωσε λοιπον 20 blister των 10 και πανω γραφει ************* ειδη εχω παρει τα 16blister.επειδη εκανα ερευνα στο internet βρηκα οτι αυτη η ουσια ειναι το* ********* και διαβασα οτι εφοσον εχει γινει θεραπεια θελει και αποθεραπεια γιατι υπαρχει κυνδινος για αναπτηξη γυνεκομαστειας συγγνωμη αν παραβενω τους κανονες του φορουμ αλλα τωρα τι κανω;(φυσηκα το εχω σταματιση)Συμβουλευτεμε τι να κανω 
> 
> Επεισης διαβασα οτι φερνει γυνεκομαστια αν περνεις 30mg την μερα πραγμα που εκανα  δεν εχω βεβαια κανα συμπτωμα ακομα, αλλα φοβαμαι αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει.


οταν μπλεκεις με χημεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να συμβουλευεσαι πιο εμπειρουσ ι τλχστον θα επρεπε να τ κοιτα3εις στο νετ...μν ανχωνεσε τοσο πολυ..δν εχεισ κανει κμια τρελη χρηση...

----------


## Silvester

εγω δεν σκοπευω να παρω ποτε αλλα εχω μια απορια,..εχω ακουσει πως τα στεροιδη προκαλουνε γυναικομαστια...γιατι κανενας bodybuilder δεν εχει γυναικομαστια? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

> εγω δεν σκοπευω να παρω ποτε αλλα εχω μια απορια,..εχω ακουσει πως τα στεροιδη προκαλουνε γυναικομαστια...γιατι κανενας bodybuilder δεν εχει γυναικομαστια?


γιατι συνηθως οι μποντυμπιλντερς που βλεπεις εχουν και τα απαραιτητα φραγκα να την αφαιρεσουν και ξερουν τι φαρμακα θα βαλουν ωστε να μην οιστρογονισουν. παντως  οι γυναικομαστια ειναι γεννετικη κιολας αλλοι κανουν γυναικομαστια βλεπωντας και μονο τα σκευασματα και αλλοι τα παιρνουν με το φτιαρι και gyno γιοκ. ο μεσος ερασιτεχνης που κανει σωμα για την παρτυ του και παιρνει εχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να πεταξει gyno.stay away

----------


## beefmeup

> εχω ακουσει πως τα στεροιδη προκαλουνε γυναικομαστια...γιατι κανενας bodybuilder δεν εχει γυναικομαστια?


το πρωτο που γραφεις δεν ισχυει,κ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο..απλα ειναι μια πιθανη παρενεργεια.
για το 2ο μην περνεις κ ορκο..

----------


## aqua_bill

μάλιστα. μεγαλη συμπόνια αισθάνομαι για όλους τους ψυχολογικά διαταραγμένους που περνούν αασ. Τέτοια συμπόνια που δείχνουν μερικοί για το συνάνθρωπο τι να πω. Σας χαλει δηλαδή το χόμπι κάποιος που παίρνει το οτιδήποτε? αφού είναι χόμπι δεν τίθεται θέμα συναγωνισμού (ή μήπως όχι γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι εκφύσεως ναρκισσιστής) τι σας νοιάζει η υγεια του διπλα. και αν σας νοιάζει γιατί δεν του βγαζεται το τσιγάρο απ το στόμα? να μην πω για το χορτο που οποιος είναι φοιτητής ξέρει τι παίζει. 

Επειδή έχει πάρει μεγάλη ανθρωπιστική διασταση το θέμα ήθελα να ξέρω τι κάνουμε για τις υπόλοιπες "μάστιγες" γύρω μας.

----------


## vaggan

> μάλιστα. μεγαλη συμπόνια αισθάνομαι για όλους τους ψυχολογικά διαταραγμένους που περνούν αασ. Τέτοια συμπόνια που δείχνουν μερικοί για το συνάνθρωπο τι να πω. Σας χαλει δηλαδή το χόμπι κάποιος που παίρνει το οτιδήποτε? αφού είναι χόμπι δεν τίθεται θέμα συναγωνισμού (ή μήπως όχι γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι εκφύσεως ναρκισσιστής) τι σας νοιάζει η υγεια του διπλα. και αν σας νοιάζει γιατί δεν του βγαζεται το τσιγάρο απ το στόμα? να μην πω για το χορτο που οποιος είναι φοιτητής ξέρει τι παίζει. 
> 
> Επειδή έχει πάρει μεγάλη ανθρωπιστική διασταση το θέμα ήθελα να ξέρω τι κάνουμε για τις υπόλοιπες "μάστιγες" γύρω μας.


ρε φιλε τι λες??ουτε το τσιγαρο απο το στομα θα του βγαλω ουτε την συριγγα απο τον κωλο.ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του απο κει και περα ο σιλβεστερ ειναι πιτσιρικας πανω στην αναπτυξη δηλαδη τι να του πω παρε?και ο πιο αδαεις γνωριζει οτι τα στεροειδη προκαλουν προωρη συγκληση των επιφυσεων των οστων.

----------


## Mavridis

Geia sas, gia tis pithanes parenergies kai tous kindinous pou exete anaferei exete apolito dikio!!!! alla afta simvenoune kata megalitero pososto apo tin alogisti kai sinama kaki xrisi.... Giafto proteinw kapoioi PRAGMATIKOI  gnwstes oi admin kiriws na anaferoune pws prepei kapoios na ta pernei swsta me tin programma diatrofis , proponisi ktl wste na min akouei o kathenas diafora apo ta gimnastiria ton kathe "gnwstoi" kai pathei poli megaliteri zimia...

(Kserw oti mporei na me kraksete alla pistevw kalitera dio gnwstes na mathoune sto kosmo tin swsti xrisi para o kathe fouskotos tou gym na leei ta dika tou... kai na ginonte kirios ta neara paideia peiramata tou  :08. Turtle:  )

****Γραφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες,ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.Mods Team ****

----------


## STIVAS

1ον τα ΑΑΣ για χρήση στο bodybuilding ή οπουδήποτε άλλο άθλημα είναι παράνομα στην Ελλάδα βάση νομοθεσίας και διώκονται ποινικά. 

2ον Η σωστή χρήση μειώνει τις πιθανότητες  για κάποια sides αλλά δεν τις εξαλείφει εντελώς απλά προσπαθούμε να μειώσουμε την όποια πιθανή ζημιά. Όσο σωστή χρήση και να κάνεις δεν μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί κανένας ότι θα είσαι 100% υγιής παίρνοντας όχι μόνο με τα ΑΑΣ αλλά σχεδόν οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο για recreational λόγους.

3ον Στα ξένα φόρουμ που είναι ελεύθερη η συζήτηση γύρω από AAΣ/DS/PH έχει συμβεί το εξής κατάντημα, υπάρχουν διάφοροι καλοθελητές γκουρού χρήστες  / rep εταιρειών/ κτλ.  που δίνουν συνέχεια συμβουλές και καλά αφιλοκερδώς προωθώντας συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες  που βγάζουν στεροειδή  και  η ενότητα με τα φάρμακα απασχολεί συνέχεια το 70% των επισκεπτών  και των μελών του φόρουμ και να βλέπεις νέα παιδιά, εφήβους ή άτομα που ξεκινάνε τώρα το γυμναστήριο να μπαίνουν κατευθείαν στην ενότητα με τα  AAΣ/DS/PH και να προσπαθούν να μάθουν τα πάντα και να ξεκινάνε την χρήση χωρίς να έχουν ιδέα από διατροφή και προπόνηση. Ευτυχώς αυτό το κατάντημα δεν το έχουμε ακόμα στα ελληνικά φόρουμ. 

4ον Αν θέλεις να μάθεις για τα AAΣ/DS/PH υπάρχουν βιβλία (αγγλικά συνήθως) να πάρεις και να διαβάσεις και να επεκτείνεις τις γνώσεις σου και στην χημεία, ενδοκρινολογία κτλ. και υπάρχουν και ενδοκρινολόγοι και επιστημονικές έρευνες και άρθρα σοβαρά στο διαδίκτυο. Μην περιμένεις να μάθεις την 100% σωστή χρήση μόνο από μέλη των φόρουμ που δίνουν συμβουλές του στιλ κάνε αυτό και αυτό και το τάδε πρωτόκολλο το έκανα εγώ και δεν έπαθα τίποτα γιατί εσύ δεν είσαι ανθρώπινος κλώνος αυτού που σου δίνει τις συμβουλές. 

5ον Πριν ξεκινήσεις οποιαδήποτε χρήση AAΣ/DS/PH θα πρέπει πρώτα να μάθεις ότι είσαι υγιής ορμονικά αλλά και με γενικές, βιοχημικές και ανοσολογικές
 εξετάσεις.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος για τον εαυτο του,δεν βρισκω κανενα λογο να γραφτουν συμβουλες για το πως να παρει καποιος αας.

Τα νεαρα παιδια που λες ειναι ενα ματσο τεμπελιδες που ψαχνουν τις ευκολες λυσεις χωρις να εχουν φυσικη μυικη ωριμανση για μερικα χρονια και υπομονη.

Οι περισσοτεροι που θελουν να παρουν αας δεν εχουν ουτε 5ετια προπονησεις στη πλατη τους ουτε ξερουν να γυμναζοντε σωστα(κανουν οτι βλακειες βλεπουν στο ιντερνετ) ουτε απο διατροφη γνωριζουν.

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μοιρασουμε γνωσεις περι αας,ειναι σα να μαθαινουμε σε παιδακια δημοτικου αλγεβρικες εξισωσεις χωρις να ξερουν πολλαπλασιασμο.




Ο σοφος μαθαινει απο τα λαθη των αλλων,ο βλακας απο τα δικα του. :01. Cool:

----------


## giannis64

απο ενα σημειο και μετα αυτο το αρθρο εχει χαλασει γενικα απο τα οφ τοπικ ποστ των μελων.

σχολιασμο αρθρου εχει free για τα μελη. και εχει φτασει να γινει η οποιαδηποτε αναφορα σε αναβολικα και τροπους χρησης τους.
και μαληστα να αναφεροντε και διαφορετικες αποψεις απο το πως λειτουργουν το καθενα, και αν ειναι καλο η κακο να λαμβανοντε.

τωρα για οποια ιδεα υπαρχει απο μελος μελη του φορουμ- για το φορουμ υπαρχει και αυτο το θεμα 

*Οι προτάσεις σας για το νέο φόρουμ*εε δεν θα κανουμε και σεμηναριο για το πως λαμβανοντε τα αας. ειναι σαν να κανεις σεμηναριο για οποιαδηποτε απαγορευμενη ουσια (ναρκωτικα ας πουμε).

----------


## xristos1233

Παιδια ας μου απαντησει καποιος που ξερει παρακαλω χωρις κραξιμο περι αναβολικων!Λοιπον τωρα θα μπω τον πρωτο μου κυκλο για κοψιμο και αυτος που με ανελαβε μου ειπε να παρω ******** ****** και******!Μου ειπε να βαζω στη συριγγα καποια ml απο το καθενα και να τα κανω και τα τρια μαζι!Ετσι συνιθιζετε λεει αυτο για κοψιμο!Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας??Ευχαριστω

----------


## sobral

Απαγορεύεται η αναφορά σε φάρμακα, αναβολικές ουσίες κτλ είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ. Εγώ στα έσβησα.

----------


## xristos1233

συγνωμη δε το ηξερα οτι ειχατε αυτο τον κανονα σε ενα forum για ''BODYBUILDING'' αλλα μαλλον εδω γραφουν οι ''BODYBUILDERS'' του σπανακορυζου και των φρουτων!!ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Άντε στην ευχη του Θεού παληκάρι μου  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Pappous45

:02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> συγνωμη δε το ηξερα οτι ειχατε αυτο τον κανονα σε ενα forum για ''BODYBUILDING'' αλλα μαλλον εδω γραφουν οι ''BODYBUILDERS'' του σπανακορυζου και των φρουτων!!ΕΛΕΟΣ


β´
Δηλαδή ρε παλικάρι αν δεν τρυπιεσε η δεν κουμπονεις τα απαντα, τότε δεν κανεις bodybuilding,αν εχεις τέτοια άποψη τότε καλο θα ειναι να αλλάξεις site γιατι εδω ΔΕΝ είμαστε Mr olympia απλοί αθλούμενοι είμαστε ερασιτέχνες.

----------


## Mikekan

Μυαλά βασικά πρεπει να αλλάξει εκτός απο site.

----------


## ironjimis

δεν φταίει το παλικάρι. είναι ότι το άθλημα δεν το σέβεται κανείς. πολύ λίγοι. άντε στα γυμναστήρια περιμένουν να πάρουν το χρήμα, ούτε που τους νοιάζει πως κάνουν την άσκηση οι πελάτες, ή τους ξερολες που κάνουν ότι ξέρουν τα πάντα και συμβουλεύουν τους νέους αφού οι ίδιοι οι παπάρες κάνουν τις ασκήσεις λάθος και μιλάνε για αναβολικά συμπληρώματα πάρε το ένα το άλλο και μπλα μπλα. η το βίντεο που είδα με τον γιατρό τον τουλιατο που του είχαν πάρει συνέντευξη τώρα πρόσφατα νομίζω στον άλφα. καλά είχαν βάλει ταμπέλα έπερνα 15 χρονιά αναβολικά λες και είναι εγκληματίας. και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μα εγκληματιας εισαι οταν εχεις στην κατοχη σου παρανομα σκευασματα  , ειδικα οταν το κανεις τα τελευταια 15+ χρονια. Τωρα το οτι σταματησε , ναι τι αλλο θα ελεγε  :02. Shock:

----------


## gymele

Οταν δεν κανεις κακο σε αλλον (μονο στον εαυτο σου) δεν εισαι εγκληματιας.

Τουλαχιστον οχι ουσιαστικα.

Γιατι τυπικα απο America να παρεις κατι χωρις φπα τοτε εγκληματιας εισαι. Τυπικα.

----------


## billy89

Η κατοχή για προσωπική χρήση (σωστά) δεν ποινικοποιείται, εκτός αν είσαι αθλητής αναγνωρισμένης ομοσπονδίας.

----------


## morbit_killer

> δεν φταίει το παλικάρι. είναι ότι το άθλημα δεν το σέβεται κανείς. πολύ λίγοι. άντε στα γυμναστήρια περιμένουν να πάρουν το χρήμα, ούτε που τους νοιάζει πως κάνουν την άσκηση οι πελάτες, ή τους ξερολες που κάνουν ότι ξέρουν τα πάντα και συμβουλεύουν τους νέους αφού οι ίδιοι οι παπάρες κάνουν τις ασκήσεις λάθος και μιλάνε για αναβολικά συμπληρώματα πάρε το ένα το άλλο και μπλα μπλα. η το βίντεο που είδα με τον γιατρό τον τουλιατο που του είχαν πάρει συνέντευξη τώρα πρόσφατα νομίζω στον άλφα. καλά είχαν βάλει ταμπέλα έπερνα 15 χρονιά αναβολικά λες και είναι εγκληματίας. και πολλά άλλα.


αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά κακώς τον κάνατε banned  το άθλημα είναι φούλ στην ντόπα .. μέχρι και ο απλός ερασιτέχνης παίρνει ΑΑΣ μου έχουν πλασάρει άνθρωποι  με διακρίσεις στο άθλημα ΑΑΣ  αλλά δεν πήρα γιατί φοβόμουν το απροβλεπτο.. και μιλάω για σκληρό πράγμα , επίσης γνωρίζω οτι αμα δεν πάρεις δεν κάνεις σώμα , αλλά αυτό είναι αλου παπα ευαγγελιο (σατανιστή)... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

morbit το ban δόθηκε όχι επειδή έγραψε για ΑΑΣ, σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα του γινότανε σύσταση, αλλά επειδή ειρωνεύτηκε στη συνέχεια. 


Κι ο πάπας ο ίδιος να σου πρότεινε ΑΑΣ δεν αφορά το φόρουμ. Εμείς εδώ είμαστε κατά των απαγορευμένων ουσιών και θα ενημερώνουμε τον κόσμο για τις παρενέργειες που έχουνε αυτά.

Επίσης, έχε κατά νου πως δεν χρειαζόμαστε συμβουλές διαχείρισης. Το φόρουμ έχει κανόνες και κάθε μέλος με τη συμμετοχή του τους αποδέχεται, διαφορετικά δεν έχει θέση εδώ. Αν δε συμφωνείς με αυτό μπορείς να αποχωρήσεις.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## xaroulisx

> morbit το ban δόθηκε όχι επειδή έγραψε για ΑΑΣ, σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα του γινότανε σύσταση, αλλά επειδή ειρωνεύτηκε στη συνέχεια. 
> 
> 
> Κι ο πάπας ο ίδιος να σου πρότεινε ΑΑΣ δεν αφορά το φόρουμ. Εμείς εδώ είμαστε κατά των απαγορευμένων ουσιών και θα ενημερώνουμε τον κόσμο για τις παρενέργειες που έχουνε αυτά.
> 
> Επίσης, έχε κατά νου πως δεν χρειαζόμαστε συμβουλές διαχείρισης. Το φόρουμ έχει κανόνες και κάθε μέλος με τη συμμετοχή του τους αποδέχεται, διαφορετικά δεν έχει θέση εδώ. Αν δε συμφωνείς με αυτό μπορείς να αποχωρήσεις.


 :03. Clap:

----------


## morbit_killer

> morbit το ban δόθηκε όχι επειδή έγραψε για ΑΑΣ, σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα του γινότανε σύσταση, αλλά επειδή ειρωνεύτηκε στη συνέχεια. 
> 
> 
> Κι ο πάπας ο ίδιος να σου πρότεινε ΑΑΣ δεν αφορά το φόρουμ. Εμείς εδώ είμαστε κατά των απαγορευμένων ουσιών και θα ενημερώνουμε τον κόσμο για τις παρενέργειες που έχουνε αυτά.
> 
> Επίσης, έχε κατά νου πως δεν χρειαζόμαστε συμβουλές διαχείρισης. Το φόρουμ έχει κανόνες και κάθε μέλος με τη συμμετοχή του τους αποδέχεται, διαφορετικά δεν έχει θέση εδώ. Αν δε συμφωνείς με αυτό μπορείς να αποχωρήσεις.


αν θα αποχωρήσω η όχι αυτό αφορά εμένα ..και επαιδη είσε κακεντρεχης ούτε εγώ δέχομαι υποδείξεις ..

----------


## morbit_killer

> αν θα αποχωρήσω η όχι αυτό αφορά εμένα ..και επαιδη είσε κακεντρεχης ούτε εγώ δέχομαι υποδείξεις ..


στη μέχρη τώρα πορεία μου στο φόρουμ έχω δεχθεί αρκετές <<προκλησεις>> και νομίζω ότι τις έχω χειριστεί με κόσμιο τρόπο σεβόμενος τους κανόνες του φόρουμ , αποφεύγοντας την προσωπική αντιπαράθεση , που ούτος η άλλως δεν με αφορά

----------


## morbit_killer

όσο αφορα τα ΑΑΣ είμαι καιεγώ κατα και το ανέφερα για αυτό το λόγο

----------


## beefmeup

> , επίσης γνωρίζω οτι αμα δεν πάρεις δεν κάνεις σώμα ,


μια χαρα σωμα κανεις φιλε...φυσικα αναλογα τα ορια του καθενος στο θεμα αυτο..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> αν θα αποχωρήσω η όχι αυτό αφορά εμένα ..και επαιδη είσε κακεντρεχης ούτε εγώ δέχομαι υποδείξεις ..


 :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> όσο αφορα τα ΑΑΣ είμαι καιεγώ κατα και το ανέφερα για αυτό το λόγο


και εσυ κατα??? :01. Unsure: και ο lee priest το ιδιο :01. Razz:  για πραγματα που δεν μπορειτε να αποδειξετε απλα μην μιλατε

----------


## Nive

Παιδιά μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. 
Το αλκοολίκι αυτό έχει μπει παντού. 
Σε βάθος χρόνου όλα έχουν τον αντίκτυπό τους. Σωματικά-γενετικά-ψυχικά-κοινωνικά...παντού. 

Έχω φίλο που κάνει κύκλους επί κύκλων, είναι τέρας,σώμα ζηλευτό για πολλούς αλλά ο ναρκισισμός πρέπει αν μετριαστεί κάπου γιατί αυτά είναι μονόδρομος και δυστυχώς γλυκιά λύση. Προσωπικά έχω δοκιμάσει για έναν μήνα πόσιμα την πιο απλή ουσία που υπάρχει για στέγνωμα και σκληράδα (καταλάβατε) μόνη της χωρίς τεστο κλπ μόνο γαϊδουράγκαθο. Είδα μεγάλη διαφορά και αυτό ήταν που με απέτρεψε διότι γλυκάθηκα. 
Όταν λοιπόν κουβεντιάζω και ακούω πράγματα εξωπραγματικά και πέραν της ιατρικής,γιατί το βάλε αυτό με λίγο αυτό και λίγο από το άλλο δεν πατάει σε έρευνα αλλά ισχύει εμπειρικά μιας και το σώμα μας είναι μηχανή. Δουλεύει σε πολλούς όχι σε όλους. 
Για να μην πούμε για την σκατονοθεία που υπάρχει...

Δεν είμαι πολέμιος απλά διαφωνώ. Ο καθένας πράτει κατά το δοκούν, ποιός είμαι εγώ που θα σου πω τι θα κάνεις? Απλά να είσαι έτοιμος να αποδεχθείς τα πάντα.....από το φαινόμενο του ακορντεόν μέχρι το χειρότερο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Hoplite



----------


## morbit_killer

> και εσυ κατα???και ο lee priest το ιδιο για πραγματα που δεν μπορειτε να αποδειξετε απλα μην μιλατε


καμία σύγκριση με τον lee priest αυτός έχει την διπλάσια μυϊκή πυκνότητα αν για μένα έχεις κάποιες αμφιβολίες για τον lee priest είσε σίγουρος 

αυτός που έχει λέπτή μέση καλώδια φλέβες και συμπαγεις πυκνούς μυες , με κοκκινισμένο δέρμα έχει πάρει του κερατα..είναι μέσα και λέει ότι παίρνει νιτρικό και τέτοιες τρίχες παραπληροφορώντας τους υποτιθέμενους εραστές του αθλήματος , εχω δει ...σςαρράντα χρόνια φούρναρης

----------

